# The Blind Pilot



## SeaBreeze (Jul 8, 2014)

A man was flying from Seattle to San Francisco and the plane had layover in Sacramento. The flight attendant explained that there would be a delay, and if the passengers wanted to get off the aircraft, the plane would re-board in one hour. Everybody got off the plane except one gentleman.

 Another man had noticed him as he walked by and could tell the gentleman was blind because his Seeing Eye dog lay quietly underneath the seats in front of him throughout the entire flight.

 He could also tell that he had flown this very flight before because the pilot approached him, and calling him by name, said, "Keith, we're in Sacramento for an hour, would you like to get off and stretch your legs? "

 The blind man replied, "No thanks, but maybe my dog would like to stretch his legs."

 Now picture this:

 All the people in the gate area came to a complete standstill when they looked up and saw the pilot walk off the plane with a Seeing Eye dog! The pilot was even wearing sunglasses. People scattered. They not only tried to change planes, but they were trying to change airlines! 

 True story....


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 9, 2014)

hahahah!!! very funny I wish I'd been there... :lol1:


----------



## Meanderer (Jul 9, 2014)

It's a Wonder! 
View attachment 8402


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 9, 2014)

Awww according to Snopes.com, this story is completely false. What a shame I'd have loved it to be true.

See snopes here.. http://www.snopes.com/humor/jokes/pilotdog.asp


----------



## Falcon (Jul 9, 2014)

Snopes is the spoiler of many stories.  I, for one, don't really care if it's true or not,

as long as it's humorous.


----------

